# Chimney baloons and pillows



## jryan

Just wondering if anyone uses a chimney baloon/pillow to minimise cold drafts from a fireplace not in use? 

I have a gasfire in my sitting room that i turn on occasionally but the remainder of the time there is a nasty draft coming down the chimney. I would like to minimise the draft using a chimney baloon etc but i believe there are building regulations that specify all vents and fireplaces should remain open at all times. If you install a chimney baloon does this have any impact on your house insurance? The balloon would only be used whenever the gas fire was not in use.

Some options to conserve energy:
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan

A piece of stiff cardboard or wood cut to the shape of the chimney above the hearth with a few ventilation holes left in it and inserted into the chimney to partially block it would be a much cheaper and convenient way to reduce any draught that you are experiencing.


----------



## pnagle

Just to follow up on this thread......did anyone ever use a chimney balloon? Or, to Clubman's suggestions, is there a major benefit to just sticking a piece of cardboard or wood up the chimney?


----------



## Sherman

I cut a piece of polystyrene to size, put a 2-inch diameter hole in the middle of it, and stuck it up the chimney.

Has made a big difference alright - don't block the chimney entirely, you need some air going up it to prevent condensation which can lead to damp in the chimney flue.


----------



## ClubMan

I've used cardboard in the past but _Sherman's _polystyrene idea sounds even better (assuming that there is no risk of anybody setting it on fire!). Basically you want to reduce the heat loss up the chimney without totally blocking off all ventilation.


----------



## pnagle

Thanks...the polystyrene idead (with hole!) sounds great...I'll give it a bash...better than paying ~€30 for a chimney balloon


----------



## bmcintyre

Folks, I'm losing a lot of air through an unused fireplace. I mentioned using a chimney balloon to the local authority person who hadn't heard of them but assured me the chimney had to be unobstructed.

Would the chimney pillow be considered an obstruction even though it allows the passage of air or is the LA's person's ignorance of the product the only problem?


----------



## ClubMan

My understanding is that once there is adquate ventilation the chimney can be largely sealed up. I've seen professionals (including my father) seal up fireplaces and just install a small vent at the skirting board level to allow for ventilation.


----------



## gg66

was looking into the same thing...those chimney balloons leave a gap for ventilation so they don't entirely seal window. As was said earlier if you have an alternative vent inthe room you can seal it entirely....

I going to use a left over sheet of drylining, cut to size and inserted into chimney when not in use. I'll never be able to get fit exactly right so assume there would be ventilation in any case.

Polystyrene is highly flamable so not a good option for absent minded..


----------



## Squonk

I bought two from this site a few years back. Makes a difference, especially when there's a wind howling outside. I can't quantify the heat savings though but it does eliminate most of the draft.
http://www.chimney-balloon.co.uk/


----------



## ClubMan

While the wind was howling outside (and down the chimney) I was trying to measure up for a chimney balloon at the weekend and then got fed up so reverted to my original idea of a piece of cardboard held in place by some judiciously placed rolled up newspaper (taking care to leave a gap for ventilation). Does the job almost as well and cost nothing.


----------



## noobie99

We have an open fire and use it frequently over the winter months but are also annoyed by the howl and draft when it's not in use so I put a lot of old scarves in a black bag and bunged it up there.

Not a good idea when you forget to remove before subsequently relighting the fire.

Is there a solution for the chronically absent minded? Some sort of damper on the the chimney pot perhaps?

Noob.

BTW I remembered the DIY blocker b4 it caught fire


----------



## KerryG

There is a chimney closure system which I have seen that seems to be good solution, probably lot dearer though.  Fitted to top of chimney like one of those wire things but can be opened and closed from fireplace so stops draught when not using fire but easy to open when you want to light it.   [broken link removed] , meant to get it myself but never got round to it.  (no connection)


----------



## DonKing

KerryG said:


> There is a chimney closure system which I have seen that seems to be good solution, probably lot dearer though.  Fitted to top of chimney like one of those wire things but can be opened and closed from fireplace so stops draught when not using fire but easy to open when you want to light it.   [broken link removed] , meant to get it myself but never got round to it.  (no connection)



I shoved a pillow up the chimney a couple of nights ago. Made a huge difference no draft in sitting room and it's actually cosy now when previously it was always noticeably cooler than other rooms.

As regards ventilation, I probably havn't sealed it completely.


----------



## Muffinb

I have an old towel stuffed up ours in the other room, doesnt work great but better than nothing. Except I just looked in there where my christmas tree is all a glow and I can see the norrible green towel falling out of the chimney- really classy looking Im sure if you look in my window!!!


----------



## BarneyMc

Hope this is a relevent question here but for new builds, if you don't consider using a fireplace then would it be advisable to not build a chimney at all (i.e. false chimney) so there is no draft?


----------



## Sherman

That's certainly what I would do - can't see the point of fireplaces nowadays given that central/underfloor etc. heating is ubiquitous and so much more energy efficient.  You might as well just punch a hole in your living room wall and let the heat out that way!


----------



## Leo

noobie99 said:


> Is there a solution for the chronically absent minded? Some sort of damper on the the chimney pot perhaps?


 
How about placing something decorative (candle, etc.) in the grate when you place the baloon or whatever it is in the chimney? You'll have to remove that to light a fire anyway, and that should remind you.
Leo


----------



## ClubMan

noobie99 said:


> We have an open fire and use it frequently over the winter months but are also annoyed by the howl and draft when it's not in use so I put a lot of old scarves in a black bag and bunged it up there.
> 
> Not a good idea when you forget to remove before subsequently relighting the fire.
> 
> Is there a solution for the chronically absent minded?


How about...


Muffinb said:


> I have an old towel stuffed up ours in the other room, doesnt work great but better than nothing. Except I just looked in there where my christmas tree is all a glow and I can see the norrible green towel falling out of the chimney- really classy looking Im sure if you look in my window!!!




The chimney balloons have a piece of string with a "remove before lighting fire" label attached as far as I know. Maybe you could rig up something similar?


----------



## johnnyg

Do you have a wall vent ot trickle vent already in the room, if so did closing your chimney is not an issue with what ever closure item you go for..


----------



## Leo

johnnyg said:


> Do you have a wall vent ot trickle vent already in the room, if so did closing your chimney is not an issue with what ever closure item you go for..


 
You have to allow some ventilation in the chimney to avoid condensation problems down the line.
Leo


----------



## ClubMan

Yes - my understanding what that room ventilation is one thing but ventilation of the chimney flue is another. You need both.


----------



## Welfarite

The pillow trick works for me, flexible and not entirely sealing. Don't intend lighting a fire ever again! trouble is, I'll probably forget to remove it and suffocate Santa.....


----------



## 16024

Just read through the above posts but still unsure.  I have 2 never used fireplaces in my 2 childrens bedrooms.  Most mornings they wake up and complain that their throats are dry.  We have trickle vents open in their bedroom windows but I'm assuming (perhaps wrongly) that all the moist air is escaping through the open unused chimneys.  These fires will never be used and I was thinking of climbing on to the roof and closing the chimneys off at the pots (with a few drill holes for ventilation).  Is this a good idea?


----------



## ClubMan

Why don't you test your hypothesis by getting a hygrometer to check the air humidity before climbing onto the roof!? Seems a bit premature to pin the blame for the sort throats on one specific possibility without more investigation.


----------

